# Jointer height adjustment wheel stuck



## Stan97 (Jan 15, 2021)

I was trying to straighten my jointer tables and when I tried to raise the outfeed table the wheel squealed and became stuck. I took it off and the knob the wheel spins on is now retracted into the machine. I looked at the parts diagram in the manual but its not much help.









This is the one that retracted into the table.









This is the other adjustment thats working, you can see the difference.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks like a key is missing but it could be out of view. It would help others help you if you include a model number.


----------



## Jm4721 (Apr 10, 2020)

> Looks like a key is missing but it could be out of view. It would help others help you if you include a model number.
> 
> - controlfreak


On the top picture? Yeah the key cracked the brass bushing when it retracted. Now the bushing doesn't grip the key anymore. The key is there but the bushing is blocking view of it now. I hope I don't have to lift the upper base to fix it. I'm getting a little camera to see if I can look around the inside to see whats going on.

Model number is mjoin12×86-5-0130.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Isn't that just a locking pin that locks the table for transportation. If I'm thinking correctly you should be able to pull it out then adjust the table up or down using the hand wheel. 
It been a while since I had a jointer with dovetail ways so I might be dreaming ?
Good Luck


----------



## Jm4721 (Apr 10, 2020)

> Isn't that just a locking pin that locks the table for transportation. If I'm thinking correctly you should be able to pull it out then adjust the table up or down using the hand wheel.
> It been a while since I had a jointer with dovetail ways so I might be dreaming ?
> Good Luck
> 
> - Aj2


Sorry, its a parallelogram. Pull out the pin/key? I tried but it doesn't come out of the knob. Or you mean the shaft itself? I thought so too but the parts diagram shows a spring clip along the shaft but it doesnt show how it connects to anything.


----------



## Jm4721 (Apr 10, 2020)

> Isn't that just a locking pin that locks the table for transportation. If I'm thinking correctly you should be able to pull it out then adjust the table up or down using the hand wheel.
> It been a while since I had a jointer with dovetail ways so I might be dreaming ?
> Good Luck
> 
> ...


----------



## Jm4721 (Apr 10, 2020)

Here is the back of the machine showing the difference in the shaft placement.


















The first one that is showing bare metal is the one that is retracted into the machine. When I turn the shaft from the front it doesn't move the extended shaft, just the gears turn a little. I can't turn it much.

I looked a little bit around inside but all I see is the threaded shaft with a little box with screws at the end closer to the wheel knob. The shaft on the gear side just goes directly through and out into the gears. Theres a thinner shaft that is directly above the threaded shaft, it follows the threaded one exactly above it across the jointer but I don't see what it does yet.

Do you think I can push or twist the shaft back out?


----------



## Jm4721 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry for the extra post and different username. I couldn't figure out how to delete that and my browser logged me into this one instead and I didn't notice.


----------



## Jm4721 (Apr 10, 2020)

The bare metal pushing out is bigger than the threaded cap and it created a groove in the gear housing.


----------



## Jm4721 (Apr 10, 2020)

Its been a week and a day and Laguna still hasn't replied.

I guess this means I have to fabricate my own replacement parts or something?

I can't believe that company.

I wouldn't buy Laguna again.


----------

